# Tinting MyLink Screen



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

I took the cruze to work for the first time in a while, thus an hour and a half drive at night on the way home. I forgot how irritating the home screen for the Mylink display is. I assume there is no way to load a new wallpaper, so I started looking around for a tinted screen protector. I had no luck. I like to have my interior lighting turned up a good bit but the MyLink screen is SUPER bright compared to the rest of the lighting. With the rest of the lighting at a comfortable level the MyLink screen is over there blasting light at the side of your face, thus I have to keep everything else down lower than I would prefer so I'm not getting blinded by it. I have some window tint laying around but I don't think that would be a good idea, I've also considered getting an Ipad screen protector and trimming it to fit (only thing I can thing of that's large enough). Does anyone else have this issue, or tried anything for it?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I always just hit my microphone button and say the command "display off", and then it turns off. But beware, if you touch the radio controls, it comes back on. But if you hit the controls on the steering wheel, the screen does not (at least mine has not yet)


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I dim my lights pretty low at night inside. They're all fairly bright at the higher levels and it makes for poor visibility at night. The dimmer controls that screen too.


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

neile300c said:


> I always just hit my microphone button and say the command "display off", and then it turns off. But beware, if you touch the radio controls, it comes back on. But if you hit the controls on the steering wheel, the screen does not (at least mine has not yet)


I had no idea that was a thing, will have to try it out. Thanks! ------if an admin chimes in, this should be added the list of stuff on the 'new cruze owner' thread with all the other awesome bits of info.



170-3tree said:


> I dim my lights pretty low at night inside. They're all fairly bright at the higher levels and it makes for poor visibility at night. The dimmer controls that screen too.


Yes it does, as my previous post explained, I am not happy with the level of control it offers.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Papa Rad17 said:


> I had no idea that was a thing, will have to try it out. Thanks! ------if an admin chimes in, this should be added the list of stuff on the 'new cruze owner' thread with all the other awesome bits of info.


It's in there somewhere, its screen off or display off.


----------



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

I must have read over it. I tried this out today, it works as long as the radio is on. When the screen is still on the "MyLink" wallpaper it will not let my activate the audio controls w/o the radio being on. It's nice to be able to turn the screen off but it'd still like to do something as I don't turn my radio on during the normal hours I'm wanting it dimmer anyway. 
Also, when it is on and I have it turned off, any control adjustment what so ever will bring the screen back on. This includes any steering wheel control adjustment, so they must have changed something between the years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Papa Rad17 said:


> I must have read over it. I tried this out today, it works as long as the radio is on. When the screen is still on the "MyLink" wallpaper it will not let my activate the audio controls w/o the radio being on. It's nice to be able to turn the screen off but it'd still like to do something as I don't turn my radio on during the normal hours I'm wanting it dimmer anyway.
> Also, when it is on and I have it turned off, any control adjustment what so ever will bring the screen back on. This includes any steering wheel control adjustment, so they must have changed something between the years.


config button, display settings, display off when radio is off.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe something like this? Static cling, so you dont need water/moisture to apply.

Gila 36 in. x 78 in. Gray Glare Control Window Film-CS78 - The Home Depot


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

On the left where the head light controls are there is a up and down rocker. It will dim the screen, dash and radio controls all at one


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ yes, if you read what hes posted, that doesnt do enough for him. once the screen is dim enough for his liking, the gauges are too dim.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

same situation for me but after 4 minuts of driving the dash and everything looks perfectly bright for me. i would defiantly not appy tint to the screen


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't see that option on mylink in my 14, I'll have to check again, I usually just turn the volume all the way down to achieve this.



Merc6 said:


> config button, display settings, display off when radio is off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> I don't see that option on mylink in my 14, I'll have to check again, I usually just turn the volume all the way down to achieve this.


Not sure what this was for? I'll try and repost and explain more...




Papa Rad17 said:


> I must have read over it. I tried this out today, it works as *long as the radio is on*. When the screen is still on the "MyLink" wallpaper it will not let my activate the audio controls* w/o the radio being on*. It's nice to be able to turn the screen off but it'd still like to do something as I don't turn my radio on during the normal hours I'm wanting it dimmer anyway.
> Also, when it is on and I have it turned off, any control adjustment what so ever will bring the screen back on. This includes any steering wheel control adjustment, so they must have changed something between the years.





Merc6 said:


> config button, display settings, display off (*when radio is off*).


Above is to turn off the screen when the radio is off and displaying MyLink logo. On rare occasions I may key start the car and disable auto headlights which means this MyLink logo is a bright light at 6am illuminating half the interior and headliner. There are a few features that won't wake it when onff like source and changing presets. HVAC temporarily turns it on to show changes then goes back black. I didn't play with it that much on the 14's and 15's since the roads I took weren't as bad/dark at the time. The roads I travel at night are soo dark, MyLink blinds me from seeing deer standing t the edge of the road. These roads are soo dark the moon light hits the chrome window trim and annoys me a bit. I totally could have tint prescription from how my eyes are just going from jet black to LS interior on a sunny day.


----------

